# PA Home Improvement Contractor Registration



## Mike Cantolina (Mar 29, 2009)

This will apply to tree services also:

http://www.attorneygeneral.gov/hic.aspx


----------



## TheLumberJack (Mar 30, 2009)

Mike Cantolina said:


> This will apply to tree services also:
> 
> http://www.attorneygeneral.gov/hic.aspx




I may be a little confused, but how are they going to determine the value of tree services? Simply what is billable? If so, that's bogus.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Mar 30, 2009)

From the faq section of the site listed above:

Does someone who only does a few jobs a year need to register?
"The law exempts from the registration requirements contractors who perform less than $5,000 worth of home improvements in a calendar year."

So yes, my understanding is that any company who sells more than $5000 worth of work would be required to register.


----------



## TheLumberJack (Mar 30, 2009)

ok...makes sense

My confusion was that I just wasn't sure how they could possibly put a value on typical tree services....aside from the bill.

There are plenty of stats out there but say for example, you plant 3 trees, trim two others and fertilize another. You may have added 15% to the value of that property which a homeowner may realize when they sell. Therefore, you've provided a $25k service....


And vice versa...are we allowed to offset those gains with jobs which we remove trees and detract from the esthetic value of the property!!?!?!?


I'm just messin....kinda! 
Thanks for the informational post though!


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Apr 7, 2009)

I asked my attorney to be sure about this and he emailed the attorney general and I'm still waiting for a response. I'll post when I find out for sure.


----------



## anything (Jun 5, 2009)

*There is no law*

It is an Act. Althought they will prosecute you on public policies.
Read the law itself as it was passed. There is no fine for not registering. Read it carefully. There are major fines for ####ing with elders or doing a fraud. The consumers were protected before but now there are additional sanctions for breaking exsisting laws, of which the ignorant poplice know nothing about. Search the law.. the truth is out there print it out and spend thirty minutes reading it. DON'T you dare read anything into it that is not there.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jun 5, 2009)

I sent an email a good while ago.

Here is part of the response...

The Home Improvement Consumer Protection Act's definition of home improvement covers a wide variety of work on private residences (or the land around them) when the total price exceeds $500, including repairs, remodeling, renovations, installations, alterations, modernization, or other improvements. This broad definition would appear to cover the work described in your message. 
Any person or business who offers or performs home improvements with a combined value of $5,000 per year must register with the Office of Attorney General. Additionally, the law sets forth specific contracts requirements for home improvement contracts and establishes civil and criminal enforcement remedies for violations.


----------



## anything (Jun 5, 2009)

*I repeat read the law*

Must, defined by Bouviers law or Blacks law? These alone are the definitions the court will use unless you define the word. OK so you say or they say you MUST. Where is the offense defined for NOT registering? Correct me if I am wrong. I have a copy of the Act.


----------



## anything (Jun 5, 2009)

*Let us reason together*

Let's not argue the facts until we both have them in front of us.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jun 5, 2009)

anything said:


> Must, defined by Bouviers law or Blacks law? These alone are the definitions the court will use unless you define the word. OK so you say or they say you MUST. Where is the offense defined for NOT registering? Correct me if I am wrong. I have a copy of the Act.



When I asked, that was their response.

I think the total was around $51.50 for a 2 year registration.

For less than $26.00 a year, I don't have to even worry if I'm in compliance AND I get a really cool piece of paper with some writing on it.


----------



## anything (Jun 5, 2009)

*Submission*

cool peice of paper? Are you being sarcastic? They got your money and you got paper? Makes pa consumers safer now that you have paper. Just like a pup. Sorry for the sarcasm.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Jun 5, 2009)

I still haven't received a response.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jun 5, 2009)

Mike Cantolina said:


> I still haven't received a response.



Hmm. Maybe send another email?

I sent my question in on 4/7/09 and received a response on 4/9/09.

I used the link in this thread for correspondence info.


...Of course, if you're filtering this through an attorney, he may be researching the tar out of it!


----------

